#  Chat Ecke >   An alle Diplompatienten und das medizinische Personal >

## StarBuG

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
ich hab ja schon mal darauf hingewiesen, das viele Besuche hier im Forum mit den ganzen medizinischen Fachbegriffen und Abkürzungen wenig anfangen können. 
Darum hatte ich ja schon mal gebeten, da wo es machbar ist möglichst auf die selbigen zu verzichten. 
Ich wollte aber hier auch noch einmal darauf hinweisen, das ich in dieses Forum auch ein GLOSSAR eingebaut habe. 
Das schöne an diesem Glossar ist, das er Fachbegriffe "übersetzt", wenn diese im Glossar eingetragen sind. 
Bei Appendizitis und CRP zum Beispiel 
(Leider funktioniert das noch nicht ganz perfekt, aber die Funktion wird vom Programmierer immer wieder mal verbessert  :Zwinker: ) 
Allerdings brauche ich für das Glossar eure Hilfe.
Wenn ihr Fachbegriffe verwendet, die nach dem Abschicken eures Beitrages nicht übersetzt werden, dann würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr diese in unser Glossar eintragt. 
Das Eintragen von Begriffen geht so: 
- Ihr klickt oben in der Forumnavigation auf Glossar
- dann rechts auf Glossar Werkzeuge  >> Neuen Glossar Begriff eintragen
- in dem neuen Fenster wählt ihr oben dann die Kategorie "medizinische Fachbegriffe"
- bei "Titel" tragt ihr dann den Fachbegriff ein (z.B. "Appendizitis")
- dann bei Glossar Begriff die Beschreibung. Hier könnt ihr einfach nur das deutsche Wort eintragen, oder auch eine genauere Erklärung.
- zum Schluss klickt ihr unten auf "Neuen Begriff eintragen". 
Damit mit der Funktion kein Blödsinn getrieben wird, müssen alle Begriffe von mir kontrolliert werden, bevor diese im Glossar sichtbar sind, also nicht wundern, wenn euer gerade eingetragener Begriff nicht im Glossar direkt zu finden ist. 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr alle mithelfen würdet, das Glossar mit Fachbegriffen zu füllen.
Dadurch wird für medizinische Laien das lesen vieler Beiträge hier im Forum extrem vereinfacht. 
Liebe Grüße und schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus 
Michael

----------


## lucy230279

funktioniert das auch nachträglich? also wenn ich jetzt noch begriff ins glossar einbaue, wird der dann in den bisher verwendeten beiträgen auch gemarkert?

----------


## StarBuG

Jup  :Zunge raus:

----------


## lucy230279

okay, dann mach ich mich mal an die arbeit.. :Grin:

----------


## StarBuG

Nicht böse sein, wenn ich Beschreibungen teilweise ändere oder umformuliere  :Zwinker:

----------


## lucy230279

sowas machst du? tststs..
ja mach mal, habe jetzt 10 begriffe oder so eingegeben, die in meinen themen vorkommen und eventuellen klärungsbedarf haben..
was haste denn so verändert? ich weiß mein ausdruck ist nicht der beste,dafür stimmt die orthografie, hoffe ich... :Grin:

----------


## Monsti

Hi Michael,  wie Du hoffentlich weißt, war ich bezüglich des Glossars schon sehr fleissig. Bisher hatte ich mich meist auf eine reine Begriffserklärung beschränkt. Teilweise hast Du dann noch weitere Erläuterungen hinzugefügt.  Deshalb frage ich Dich jetzt: Soll dies jetzt ein reines medizinisches Wörterbuch sein oder sollen bestimmte Erkrankungen samt ihrer Unterformen (z.B. Diabetes) näher erläutert werden? Ich persönlich bin der Ansicht, dass eine reine Begriffserklärung überwiegend genügen sollte. Alles andere würde, glaube ich, in eine "Konkurrenz-Wikipeda" ausarten.  Wenn ich trotz "Übersetzung" mit einem bestimmten Begriff nichts anfangen kann, so bemühe ich i.d.R. den schlauen Dr. Google, wo ich dann alles finde, was meinen Wissensdurst stillt ... u.a. Wikipeda.  :Grin:    Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## lucy230279

hallo monsti, 
ich denke dass eine reine begriffserklärung damit gemeint war. wir wollen ja keine medizin studieren.
es gibt halt manchmal begriffe, die so fallen, für meds und betroffene völlig klar sind aber nicht für laien und die sollen kurz umrissen werden.
alles andere kann man googeln, denke ich..
p.s. wieso hallo christian?

----------


## Monsti

Ohje Lucy,  hast ja Recht, hab' den Namen korrigiert ... Fieber und Postings sind eine schlechte Kombination.  :Grin:    Grüßle von Angie

----------


## lucy230279

es sei dir verziehen,
ich dachte nur, ich hätte irgendwas verpasst  :Grin:

----------


## StarBuG

Das Glossar ist wirklich eher als Begriffserklärung gedacht. 
Bei manchen Begriffen habe ich halt noch ein paar wichtige/interessante Infos dazu geschrieben.
Aber Krankheitsbilder wollte ich eigentlich nicht komplett beschreiben. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Obelix1962

@StarBuG, 
Richtig so wir sind hier auch in einem offenem Forum und jedes Krankenbild ist für jeden Patienten persönlich erstellt. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------

